# pet stores



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

why cant u video inside petco/petsmart???


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you mean not shoot video in their stores....I'm guessing they may have had people in the past document the poor treatment of some of the creatures they sell and don't want it posted in the internet.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

legal issues the only ones allowed to photo/record petco/petsmart pets/creatures is 1.company hired my stores to document creatures. 2.stores company itself. Yeah kinda bs but thats what they do many LFS allow you to though


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

'cuz petco and petsmart tend to have bad conditions fish-wise and they probably don't wan people to know.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't think it's unusual in large stores for simple security reasons. I don't know if they are also trying to hide the condition of their fish.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Trader Joe's doesn't allow videos either. There's probably some corporate lawyer somewhere with a reason that sounds good to the bigwigs saying don't do it. Maybe they're worried there's a look to the stores somebody will copy, or there's price info that could be too easily copied or something. Could be animal welfare, but with other non-petstores with the same policy, I'd say it something less interesting than that.


----------



## soccergod2203 (Feb 4, 2011)

Also i know petsmart has a 14 day satisfactory guarantee on their fish. so if the fish get sick or die they can be exchanged. most likely because they think it could be their fault.


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

Its against corporate policy, it also could have to deal with the potential of stealing, Ive worked for multiple pet store chains and I was always told the same thing, both of which that I worked for kept very good care of their fish and live stock.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

security would be my first guess. while petco/petsmart don't have as much money as bank. Think of walking into a bank with a video camera just looking around. You would get camera locations and other info that can be used. same thing with stores. security and employee safety is my guess.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Super markets won't let you film either.


----------

